# worldmark europe



## js203 (Jun 30, 2021)

Are regular members able to book worldmark Tuscany, Bavaria, and Normandy? I saw availability and was able to click through the booking page where I have 15 minutes to complete the transaction. It requires A+ credits which I don’t think I have. But will I able to book with my regular credits ? I didn’t complete the booking but was curious what would happen if I click Next. Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## samara64 (Jul 8, 2021)

js203 said:


> Are regular members able to book worldmark Tuscany, Bavaria, and Normandy? I saw availability and was able to click through the booking page where I have 15 minutes to complete the transaction. It requires A+ credits which I don’t think I have. But will I able to book with my regular credits ? I didn’t complete the booking but was curious what would happen if I click Next. Thank you in advance for your replies.



No, it will not allow me to book in my WM account but will do so in my WTS account.

I think this is a new trend as I was able to do it before.


----------

